# Some of my Fish



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish..... :thumb:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

All beautiful fish. One question is the seventh pic a Thai silk ? I just got one but its still at an inch.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Flippercon said:


> All beautiful fish. One question is the seventh pic a Thai silk ? I just got one but its still at an inch.


I bought him under the name "blue diamond" but i believe it to be a thai silk lol. i got him when he was about an inch as well, its about 3" now. I bought it hoping for a male lol, but idk it's growth rate is really slow leading me to think its a female lol =/


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The marbled con is beautiful


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> The marbled con is beautiful


She's def one of the nicest marbled female cons *** seen, when she's in breeding mode her whole body is almost orange, most orange i've seen.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

sjwrx said:


> Chubbs the Jellybean said:
> 
> 
> > The marbled con is beautiful
> ...


I hope you have a nice humpy-headed male to breed her with :wink:


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> sjwrx said:
> 
> 
> > Chubbs the Jellybean said:
> ...


Sadly no =( haha, MY male JD snapped one night and destroyed one of my nice male cons lol. 
i have a marbled male growing out, hopefully he'll turn out nice enough for her lol.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice looking beta.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

sjwrx said:


> Chubbs the Jellybean said:
> 
> 
> > sjwrx said:
> ...


You should send her to me and I'll breed her with this beast... :wink: :wink:


















The 2nd pic was taken the day he got in the tank, his hump has since grown back to where it was when I bought him (1st pic)

Oh and any pics of that amazing looking red oscar in the background??? :drooling:


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> sjwrx said:
> 
> 
> > Chubbs the Jellybean said:
> ...


Nice Male! reminds me of my Pink male con with a huge hump lol. How bout you send him over to me so he can make babies with ym female :thumb:

I got rid of the Oscar a few days ago. He/she's gone to a new home, decided i want a different setup with the tank ^^


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

des said:


> Nice looking betta.


Thanks! he was my first betta lol


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I do like the betta too, but would love to see more of that oscar


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The argentea is looking good, that species is always impressive looking.

I love the blue on the JD.

The betta is unqiue looking, I'd love to see a full on side shot of him.

The feeder fish is ... meh.

I'm not a huge marbled con fan, but that one is good looking. And the patterns on the oscar look sharp and clear.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

The Argentea put on a lot more color then the last time i photographed her(what i suspect it to be)

Excited to see how my ebjd would grow out to be, as my last 2 died on me and didnt get past 3"

Here's another pic of the Betta, cant get a pic of him flared.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Is that lavender in the fins due to the flash, or is that really there?

Great betta!!! :thumb:


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

dwarfpike said:


> Is that lavender in the fins due to the flash, or is that really there?
> 
> Great betta!!! :thumb:


That's his actual color, hes a Copper Halfmoon.
[http://www.fastpictures.com/images/siamese/copperhm.jpg

That's the picture that was given by the seller.

This first betta has gotten me addicted to them lol. have gotten atleast 5 more since then.


----------

